# a lua apărare.



## Bântuit

*Salut !*

*Ea nu a ratat**ă** ocazia să îi ia apărarea persoanei  în faţa presei.

**Ea nu a ratat**ă** ocazia să ia (**să-a**) apărarea persoanei  în faţa presei.

Sunt amândouă fraze corecte ? 
*


----------



## idealu

*Ea nu a ratat** ocazia să îi ia apărarea persoanei  în faţa presei.
**
fraza de mai sus este corecta*
*
să-a* - cuvantu asta nu exista


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru comentariul tău.


----------



## farscape

Varianta "scurtă" pe care probabil o cauţi:

Ea nu a ratat ocazia *să-i ia* apărarea persoanei  în faţa presei. 

Aici întălneşti (din nou  ) un verb (să ia, de la "a lua") la subjonctiv prezent combinat cu forma pentru dativ a prenumelui personal "îi".

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult  !!


----------

